# Ho DPM “Gold Series Kit”



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone have experience with DPM building kit?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Rusty said:


> Anyone have experience with DPM building kit?


some, what do you need ?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

ANY DPM kits? Yes, I've built a few. Designs are nice and the cast-in detail is good, and they tend to come with a lot of detail parts.

The only thing I've noticed is that the wall and roof pieces are much thicker styrene than many other kits.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for infor, I ordered a kit and will come in mail about few days from Va.


----------

